# Somerville blue



## SwineAssassiN

Caught this big boy below the dam with a good buddy and my girl. wasnt really expecting to catch much, i just wanted to try out my new to me boat. :texasflag


----------



## Justin_Smithey

Nice catch swineassassin!


----------



## the hook

Nice one :brew2: I see your girl has a nice uhhhhhhhhh..... one too!:brew2::brew2:


----------



## obiewan57

WOW, great catch


----------



## bearwhiz

Oh Yeah, nice.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers

This is awesome. I get to admire the "blue" on 2 different sites!


----------



## titleist9

Good 1. Well done


----------



## Law Dog

That is a awesome fish, Congrats!!


----------



## firedog4$

Nice !


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

X2


----------



## FISHROADIE

Very nice catch, that new boat works good.


----------



## lx22f/c

Nice !!!!!


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## bboswell

Mr. Whiskers said:


> This is awesome. I get to admire the "blue" on 2 different sites!


3 for me


----------



## rubberducky

Wow very nice catch!!! O and the cat is nice to lol
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## BIGJOUSH

WOW!!!! what a great looking catch!!!! oh yeah nice fish also


----------



## Jasmillertime

Umm. I don't guess you were "jugging" were u?


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Niiice - great catch*es*!


----------



## the hook

anymore pics??.......pleeeeeeeeeeaaasse..............


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Back to the subject - what were you using for bait?


----------



## Sunbeam

Those are truly amassing. Please don't tell my cardiologist that I was looking at these photos. He is having a hard time keeping my blood pressure down and my memory dim.


----------



## huntnetime

WoW!!!


----------



## shadslinger

Great blue cat! I bet it was a tough fight on rod and reel!
Sunbeam, I see at the bottom of the page you have really admired this ....catch, quite a few times!


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Jasmillertime said:


> Umm. I don't guess you were "jugging" were u?


 You are NOT right!


----------



## KINGFISHER71

.......what catfish are y'all talkin' about???....OH! there it is!:headknock


----------



## Jasmillertime

KINGFISHER71 said:


> You are NOT right!


Sorry. I finally noticed the rods in the background


----------



## juror81

Amazin blue color that fish was


----------



## tbdoppler

Wow, nice fish!!


----------



## Under The Gun

Very nice. and huge...


----------



## team cut em deep

Nice fish and beautiful motorboat


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

KINGFISHER71 said:


> You are NOT right!


Not right?? What are you comparing him to??


----------



## james79

Wow wtg


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Just wondering how much yall think she weighs? The fish that is... Lol


----------



## firedog4$

I hope this post stays to the top for quite a while.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

SwineAssassiN said:


> Just wondering how much yall think she weighs? The fish that is... Lol


I'd easily say 30 pounds or so.


----------



## obiewan57

When I clean a fish, I figure a 6-7#er is a hand full to hold onto, so I would say she is at least two double hands full...that would make it a 24-28# fish.


----------



## JakeBrake

Nice. Were you fishing with boobies?....... er I mean bobbers!!!!


----------



## drfishalot

team cut em deep said:


> Nice fish and beautiful motorboat


speakin of motorboat  just sayin


----------



## lx22f/c

I got a feeling this thread is gonna be here a long time. Lol 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## SSST

Wow, can't believe i missed this thread, nice fish and everything else!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I would guess around 35# Nice fish!


----------



## kim e cooper

obiewan57 said:


> When I clean a fish, I figure a 6-7#er is a hand full to hold onto, so I would say she is at least two double hands full...that would make it a 24-28# fish.


 x2 the fish...


----------



## fubarredz

I didn't even see the fish in the pic. Lol. Nice catches. Congrats. Only fishing my wife will do is for snapper offshore.


----------



## firedog4$

This has to be the post of the year.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

firedog said:


> This has to be the post of the year.


Haha


----------



## obiewan57

SwineAssassiN, did you ever think this post would get 10,000+ looks?


----------



## the hook

obiewan57 said:


> SwineAssassiN, did you ever think this post would get 10,000+ looks?[/QU
> 
> Well....ya gotta admit...nice catty


----------



## saltwatersensations

Any more pics?


----------



## rlw

HA, 4 months and five days and still going strong!! Didn't realize guys like catfish that much!!!


----------



## SwineAssassiN

obiewan57 said:


> SwineAssassiN, did you ever think this post would get 10,000+ looks?


Haha I new yall would enjoy it


----------



## SwineAssassiN

rlw said:


> HA, 4 months and five days and still going strong!! Didn't realize guys like catfish that much!!!


Big blues get a lot of attention!


----------



## Quint

Nice


----------



## Magnolia

hope ya threw it back in the water to grow up........
nice cat!


----------



## Will32Rod

Very nice catch, fish is nice as well!


----------



## Justin_Smithey

12,269 VIEWS..lol!


----------



## katjim00

Justin the second pic explains it all. Do we need to go into elaborate details for you


----------



## Whitebassfisher

SwineAssassin, you are encouraged to post pics in the future.


----------



## Simplyfishing

finally noticed she had a catfish in her hands. @[email protected]


----------



## AirbornXpress

*WOW*

Nice No Very nice


----------



## mrsh978

*fish?*

never thought catfishing would be a dads worst nightmare......


----------



## redduck

If you stare at the photo for five minutes without blinking you can see a boat in the backgound. Nice fish.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Justin_Smithey said:


> 12,269 VIEWS..lol!


What's your point? You can clearly see that's an awesome looking catfish.


----------



## porkrind

mmm NICE!!!!


----------



## KingTut

mercy...........


----------



## snapperlicious

*Yep*



SwineAssassiN said:


> Big blues get a lot of attention!


Big blues is right!


----------



## poppadawg

It aint the boat, its the captain. SA's living large in a jon boat. Thats what I'm talking about. Jettytarpon aint the only king of the sea. You got in keystones in that boat?


----------



## SwineAssassiN

poppadawg said:


> It aint the boat, its the captain. SA's living large in a jon boat. Thats what I'm talking about. Jettytarpon aint the only king of the sea. You got in keystones in that boat?


Wouldn't be a fishing trip if I didnt


----------



## BullyARed

Originally Posted by *Justin_Smithey*  
_12,269 VIEWS..lol!_



4 Ever-Fish N said:


> What's your point? You can clearly see that's an awesome looking catfish.


Some viewed 100+x. LOL .


----------



## tphoward

Three nice blues in that one. Good catch. Nice fish too.


----------



## doopydo_19

19,000+ views........... Now that's impressive


----------



## shadslinger

It's time for an update picture ain't it?


----------



## Pic

I think SA caught that fish using jugs.


----------



## big-john

Shame on all of you...I know some of you have daughters! I hope her daddy never wanders into this site.


----------



## myprozac

Hard to tell the weight with out some measurements...


----------



## BullyARed

You all need to do a confession today!


----------



## Thepartsguy50

what fish??


----------



## myprozac

After taking a couple extra looks at this picture I noticed your battery has some serious corrosion....


----------



## SwineAssassiN

myprozac said:


> After taking a couple extra looks at this picture I noticed your battery has some serious corrosion....


It's called mud. Lol don't stop them blues. Haha


----------



## scwine

Simplyfishing said:


> finally noticed she had a catfish in her hands. @[email protected]


Me too. I thought the fish was in the 1st pic only till I went back to look a 2nd time. :wink:


----------



## FishingGramps

Keeper!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gator gar

I must have been living under a rock. This is the first I've seen of this bluecat. I was wonder what all the fuss was about, now I know. That is an impressive cat. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Sharkhunter

Well son I bet you never thought this would get 20k+ views !


----------



## Reeltexan

Nice catch ! The fish is good to.


----------



## texanedk

*Good catch*

Both the fish and the gril.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

You better lock her down swine. With her new found fame she might be likely to upgrade. Just kidding bro 20,000 views, crazy.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Swine you need to market those rod holders!!!!!


----------



## Jasmillertime

24k+ now


----------



## Mako1970

Why is the pic of him so big and the pic of her is so small???


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian

Forget the catfish your girl is the catch good lord!


----------



## bearwrestler

Not any comments left to make. Just trying to be the 26,000th view


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Will we get a 2013 edition?!


----------



## allent2002

There was a fish on the boat??


----------



## Blastn & Castn

I was putting lines out this weekend.......Uhhhhhhh Changed my mind. Thanks! Gotta get my hands on some blues instead.


----------



## team cut em deep

Bump


----------



## Sharkman7

Since it's been almost a year, here is a bump., for the catfish:dance:


----------



## obiewan57

Classic Post to say the least


----------



## SwineAssassiN

The Somerville blue lives!


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Sharkman7 said:


> Since it's been almost a year, here is a bump., for the catfish:dance:


Its been 2 years!


----------



## AggieBB

SwineAssassiN said:


> Its been 2 years!


Pretty sure he was referring to a year since the last post :headknock


----------



## TxDispatcher

Sharkman7 said:


> Since it's been almost a year, here is a bump., for the catfish:dance:


Thanks for bumping this...I hadn't had the pleasure of seeing them yet :cheers:

Pictures of the FISH! Pleasure of seeing the pictures of the fish!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

52k views. Swineassassin has already replaced her too! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## can't_fish

If you made it to this page of the thread you're gay.


----------



## obiewan57

I want SwineAssasin to go fishing again, it is time to see his new girl in the boat.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

obiewan57 said:


> I want SwineAssasin to go fishing again, it is time to see his new girl in the boat.


Just hooked the boat up. My girl is trying on different bikinis right now


----------



## WetDream

Dang, it's HUGE. I bet you have a lot of fun with it..... the catfish.


----------



## StinkBait

Great report!


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Just makin sure this is still here. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obiewan57

It is still here, It is a classic, worth re-reviewing


----------



## porkrind

:dance:


----------



## BullyARed

SwineAssassiN said:


> Caught this big boy below the dam with a good buddy and my girl. wasnt really expecting to catch much, i just wanted to try out my new to me boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :texasflag












That real blue cat is a keeper. I mean the one in the second picture!  Nice catch!



WetDream said:


> Dang, it's HUGE. I bet you have a lot of fun with it..... the catfish.


Sure, the blue cat!


----------



## porkrind

82,500 views, WOW!


----------



## TIMBOv2

82,501...
Lol


----------



## StinkBait

Great report!


----------



## c hook

*wow*

that's a fine looking cat, and she's holding a big fish too. :cheers::texasflag


----------

